# Devils Lake Pike Fishing Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Perch fishing on Devils Lake continues to be spotty, but anglers are reporting 
fairly good walleye fishing and excellent pike fishing. For perch, anglers 
continue to work the deeper water areas in Creel Bay near the Country Club and 
the mouth, the Towers area, the Casino, and the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point area. 
Hali?s, genz worms, frostees, kastmasters, raps, and other small panfish type 
jigs tipped with minnows, wax worms, spikes, or perch eyes all tend to work at 
times. Anglers are reporting marking a lot of fish, but finding active 
schools has been tougher. Walleye fishing remains quite good in the early 
morning and evening hours. Some of the better areas have been the Mauvee 
Bridge area, Bud/Old Mill bays, Doc Hagens, the north end of Six Mile, 
Rocky/Military Points, the 57 bridge, Mission Bay along the old railroad 
tracks, East Bay near the Camp entrance, and the Stromme Addition area. Try 
jigging sonars or chubby darters, or work nils, raps, kastmasters, swedish 
pimples, or buckshots tipped with minnows or minnow heads. Pike fishing 
continues to be excellent in the Lake Irvin/Churches Ferry area. Anglers have 
been using sonars, jigs tipped with twister tails, or smelt or herring fished 
on tip ups. When the fish are more active the sonars and jigs work well. At 
other times, the tip ups are the way to go. For some larger pike, try the 
north end of Six Mile Bay or the north end of Creel Bay. There?s a fair 
amount of snow on the lake but there are some trails as well. Four wheel 
drives are recommended. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!


----------

